# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Presidenti Bush fiton zgjedhjet ne SHBA

## Albo

*Shtëpia e Bardhë thotë se Presidenti Bush ka fituar*

3 nëntor 2004, 12:50 UTC 


Shtëpia a Bardhë thotë se Presidenti Bush fitoi ndaj rivalit demokrat John Kerry, por zoti Kerry nuk e ka pranuar humbjen në zgjedhjet presidenciale me një diferencë shumë të vogël votash. 
Shefi i Stafit të Shtëpisë së Bardhë, Andrew Card tha sot në mëngjes se zoti Bush fitoi votën popullore me një diferencë të dukshme dhe se është i bindur se presidenti ka fituar numrin e nevojshëm të votave elektorale, për të siguruar fitore. Ai vuri në dukje se zoti Bush kryeson aq dukshëm në shtetin vendimtar të Ohajos, saqë zoti Kerry nuk mund ta kapërcejë atë. 

Por fushata e senatorit Kerry nuk e pranon humbjen në shtetin e Ohajos, duke thënë se numri i votave provizore që kanë mbetur për të numuruar është më i madh sesa numri i atyre me të cilat kryeson zoti Bush në këtë shtet. Votat provizore janë ato që nuk llogariten, derisa zyrtarët të verifikojnë nëse personi ka të drejtën e votës. 

Shumë organe mediash thonë se diferenca është ende shumë e vogël për të shpallur fituesit. Deri tani mendohet se zoti Bush ka fituar 254 vota elektorale dhe zoti Kerry 252. Cilido nga kandidatët që fiton Ohajon dhe 20 votat e saj elektorale do të ketë më shumë se 270 votat e nevojshme për fitore. 

Anketat me votuesit tregojnë se zoti Bush ka fituar në 28 shtete, kryesisht në jug dhe në perëndim, ndërsa zoti Kerry mendohet të ketë fituar në 19 shtetet në Verilindje, në pjesën qendrore dhe në Perëndim, si edhe në Washington, DC. 

Pjesëmarrja ishte e madhe, ndërsa votuesit shprehën vullnetin e tyre, pas një fushate të gjatë dhe të ashpër që u përqendrua në luftën kundër terrorizmit, Irakun dhe ekonominë.

----------


## Albo

Mediat sapo kane percjelle lajmin se senatori Kerry ka marre ne telefon presidentin Bush per ta uruar ate per fitoren dhe per te pranuar humbjen ne zgjedhje. Pritet qe brenda ores 1:00 pm EST Kerry te dali ne publik per te bere nje deklarate.

----------


## Ryder

Vetem nen influencen e nje propagande Goebels-iane qe shfrytezon pikat me te dobeta te popullit dhe qe synon intimidimin e tij mund te fitoje nje njeri si Bushi. Ajo c'ka mbetur nga logjika amerikane si duket esht dyndur nga injoranca e turmes.
Keshtu ndodhi ne Gjermani me nazistet, keshtu ndodh ne vendet arabe me politikanet fondamentaliste. Per te qen gogol ne vend tend duhet te gjesh nje gogol me te madh jashte...kshuqe sa te kete populli te instaluar ne tru konceptin e "lesser evil", republikanet bejn palle duke u tallur me gjith konceptet progresive qe bota ka luftu gjys shekulli per ti fitu.
Ideologjikisht zgjedhja e Bushit e kthen Ameriken shum hapa mbrapa.
Keshtu USA ju afrua nje hap me shum atyre fondamentalisteve fetare qe pretendon te luftoje, ju largua nje hap me shum mundesise per zgjidhjen e konflikteve boterore, ju afrua nje hap me shum mundesise se nje konflikti boteror dhe ju largua nje hap me shum konceptit se nje lideri demokratik te botes.

----------


## abnk

> Mediat sapo kane percjelle lajmin se senatori Kerry ka marre ne telefon presidentin Bush per ta uruar ate per fitoren dhe per te pranuar humbjen ne zgjedhje. Pritet qe brenda ores 1:00 pm EST Kerry te dali ne publik per te bere nje deklarate.


Ku pate kyt, Albo?  E fundit qi ndigjova ishte Edwards tue u qa e tue thane se hala nuk ka marre fund.

----------


## angeldust

Kerry ka fituar me femrat (54% te votuesve): 54 : 47 %

Bushi ka fituar me meshkujt (46% te votuesve):  54 : 45 %

Gjithsej deri tani: 51% : 48% per Bushin.

Aspak e papritur qe shume shtete ne Northeast, shumica e Midwest, dhe gjithe Perendimi ja ka dhene voten Kerryt.... pra zonat tradicionalisht me te zhvilluara.

Kurse cowboy-sit qe mbeten ndermjet plus Florida, ja kane dhene Bushit. 

Gjynaf qe jane keta te fundit me opinionet predominuese ne Amerike. Sa me shume larg zonave urbane te shkosh, aq me teper simpatizante te Bushit gjen... dhe kete e shoh edhe ketu ku jetoj vete, edhe pse jam ne Michigan, shtet ku gjithsej fitoi Kerry.

----------


## Tiras

Bushi ka rreth gjysme ore qe ka fituar zyrtarisht. Ka vendosur te lere Kerrin te mbaje fjalimin e pare pas rezultatit, ndersa vete do flase me pas. Bushi vendosi keshtu sepse "ai e kupron poziten e Kerrit dhe se si ndihet".

Republikanet , po ashtu, u kane marre republikaneve 6 karrike me shume ne Senat dhe kane humbur nje. Kjo e sjell shumicen republikane ne 55%.

----------


## Larsus

> \
> Republikanet , po ashtu, u kane marre republikaneve 6 karrike me shume ne Senat dhe kane humbur nje. Kjo e sjell shumicen republikane ne 55%.


republikanet ua kane marre * demokrateve* dhe Dashclit ja futen shoke, po heroikisht aman, megjithse demokrat i pjerdhur ishte  dhe ai, mezi e lshoi zerin at'here per luften ne irak..

gjithe redneksat, koketrashe mer jahu, corn, farm, horses dhe bush (po ferre) dine...gjynaf, per pak vota shkon amerika per lesh...kur te jape noi draft per gjithe available men ushtare per iraq, ky kokegdheja do ta shofin ato qe votun per te cfare i ben vetes, injorante, koklesha! 
 :djall me brire: 
tani i bie qe kto:
Living Poor, Voting Rich 
One of the Republican Party's major successes has been to persuade the working poor to vote for tax breaks for billionaires!!! NYT

----------


## StormAngel

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/6363692/

----------


## Hyllien

Ketu ku jam une po mbajne dite zie per ket fitore, city rrezik akoma me keq se upstate  :buzeqeshje: 
Me sa cpo degjoj Bush-i ka ne plan te fusi perseri Draft-in ne "full scale" me shku ushtar, pak rendesi je i edukum e me shkolle apo jo. Shkurt dhe sakte, ska mo b... vici, duhet me ik me morr armet me luftu armikin, cilidoqofte ai. E vetmja gje qe ju ngelet me shpresu nese nuk jeni luftetare te afte dhe keni frike luften, eshte tju bie ndonje pune tip qerim patatesh Idaho-je per marinsat ne ndonje nendetse andej nga pacifiku.

----------


## Asteroid

Me konfirmimin e Bushi-it moren fund shpresat e mia dhe te atyre qe prisnin te fitonte Kerry, sepse ai premtoi qe do te jepte fonde dhe do te vazhdonte programin e qelizave staminale te cilin Bushi e nderpreu sapo erdhi ne pushtet

Ps.  Shpresojme qe Bin Laden te bej ndonje 11 shtator tjeter por kesaj here te perfundoje me vrasjen e Bushit

----------


## Albo

Presidenti Bush ka fituar nje mandat te dyte si president i Amerikes me nje fitore historike, qe do te studiohet dhe analizohet mire nga te gjithe profesoret dhe studentet e shkencave politike ne Amerike. Fitorja eshte historike per disa arsye: a) Eshte nje nder 12 presidentet e Amerikes qe ka mundur te rizgjidhet president i Amerikes ne dy mandate te njepasnjeshme. b) Eshte i vetmi president ne historine e Amerikes, bir i nje ish-presidenti, qe fiton rizgjedhje. John Quincy Adams dhe djali i tij nuk arriti qe te fitoje nje mandat te dyte. c) Eshte mbase i vetmi president ne historine e Amerikes qe jo vetem i siguroi vetes nje fitore, por i siguroi edhe partise se tij nje pushtet absolut ne te gjitha deget e pushtetit. d) Eshte i vetmi president i Amerikes qe fiton bindshem zgjedhjet, edhe atehere kur opinion-formuesit si brenda dhe jashte Amerikes i kish kunder ne ate shkalle sa u munduan qe tia vidhnin fitoren.


*Ne aspektin politik...*

Ata qe nuk thithin fare ajer nga politika, e shesin Bush per nje cop injorant dhe nuk i lene asgje pa thene. Ata qe marrin vesh nga politika, jo vetem qe nuk e nenvleftesojne ate, por e shohin ate si nje prej politikaneve dhe liderave me te suksesshem ne historine moderne amerikane. Ne 3 zgjedhjet e fundit te mbajtura ne SHBA, Bush ka fituar bindshem dhe rendshem duke i siguruar pushtetin absolut partise se tij. Kete nuk e arriti dot asnje prej parardhesve te tij me te fundit, qofshin keta Regan, Bush i Vjeter, Klinton. Bush nuk arriti te thyeje rekordin e numrit te shteteve te fituara nga Regan, por arriti te thyeje rekordin me numrin e madh te votave qe ai mori, qe ia kaloi edhe Regan. 51% i totalit te votave qe ai mori, e ben ate presidentin e vetem amerikan ne keto 22 vjetet e fundit qe gezon mbeshtetjen e shumices se elektoratit amerikan. As babai i tij ne 1992, as presidenti Klinton ne 1992 dhe 1996 nuk arriten qe te arrinin dhe kalonin 50% e votave.

Njerezit me eksperiencen me te madh ne politiken amerikane, e kishin te qarte qe Bush ishte ne pozita shume te forta ne keto zgjedhjet e fundit. Asnjehere ne historine e Amerikes, amerikanet nuk kane ndryshuar president ne nje kohe lufte. Rasti i Bush nuk ben dallim. Pozitat e forta te BUSH pas 11 shtatorit dhe luftes ne Irak, ishin arsyet perse dy prej peshqve me te medhenj ne partine demokratike, Al Gore dhe Hillary Clinton nuk zgjodhen qe te kandidonin ne kete fushate. Arsyeja tjeter ishte fitorja e rendshme e republikaneve ne 2002 ne zgjedhjet e kongresit, ajo fitore sherbeu si nje barometer i situates politike ne vend. Ata zgjodhen fushaten e 2008 si nje objektiv per ambiciet e tyre presidenciale.


*Ne aspektin e politikave te administrates Bush...*

Arsyeja perse demokratet e kerkuan me aq deshperim fitoren ne keto zgjedhje ishte pikerisht se Bush nuk qeverisi si Clinton ne 8 vjet, duke ruajtur ne nje fare mase status-quo e politikave ne vend. Ai qeverisi si nje reformator qe solli reforma te gjithanshme ne disa prej problemeve qe amerikanet hasnin prej me shume se 1 dekade: uljen e taksave, reforma ne arsim, reforma ne mbulimin e ilaceve per pleqte, reforma ne ushtri, reforma ne politikat e jashtme ku permbusi status-quo e epokes Clintoniane, reforma ne fushaten elektorale, reforma me e madhe ne administraten amerikane ne 50 vjet: krijimi i departamentit te sigurise se atdheut pas 11 shtatorit, reforma ne FBI, reforma ne CIA, reforma ne menyren se si korparatat bejne biznes, e me rradhe. Ajo qe e vecon Bush nga administratat e tjera eshte pikerisht numri i madh i reformave qe ka prezantuar dhe shtyre ne kongres ne nje kohe kaq te shkurter. Politikat e tij perfaqesojne denjesisht nje platforme te qarte konservatore.

Te gjitha keto qe konservatoret i shohin si arritje, demokratet i shohin si politika te gabuara qe bien ndesh me platformen e tyre. Nen nje kendveshtrim te pastert politik, ajo qe i shqeteson akoma me shume demokratet jane perpjekjet e vazhdueshme te Bush qe me anen e ketyre reformave te gjithanshme te afroje ne partine e tij edhe elektorat demokrat. Taksat e ulta i preferojne te gjithe amerikanet pa dallim politik. Reforma ne arsim dhe rritja e buxhetit per arsimin u mireprit me shume se kushdo nga komunitetet e varfera ne Amerike. Inisiativa per investime ne komunitetet fetare ne vend qe kane plane sociale qe u vine ne ndihme te vobekteve dhe te varferve, u mireprit nga nje mase e madhe njerezish. Fakti qe Bush ka emeruar ne postet me te larta qeverisese minoritare me origjine afrikane apo latine, ka ndikuar pozitivisht ne imazhin e tij ne keto komunitete qe tradicionalisht votojne per demokratet. Jane te gjithe keta faktore qe i bene demokratet qe te ndihen te kercenuar, me te drejte, edhe vete brenda elektoratit te tyre qe ka ardhur duke rene keto 15 vjetet e fundit.

----------


## GoAheadEagles

shume mire ka bere qe e ka telefonuar  eshte treguar korrekt me kundershtarin.complimenti i ben dhe berluskoni per fitoren.

----------


## Hyllien

Albo forumi i sportit eshte pak me poshte. Ketu je ne forum politike, dhe nese flet per sukses duhet te flasesh me shifra. Per bushin, un mund ti them brravo per ceshtjet Morale, qe pengoi ne te gjitha shtetet ne mos gabohem legjislacionin pro-homoseksual e me the te thashe. Pra ne aspektin moral *per ameriken* ai eshte ne rregull, dhe prandaj dhe u zgjodh. 

Clintoni hapi kaq vende pune, sa Bushit i duhen 10 vjet qe ti hapi. Mos flit sikur je politikan kur nuk di gje nga ekonomia, sepse nese ne Shqiperi mund te flasim per Politike, dmth llafe kot, ne Amerike flasim me ekonomi me shifra, kjo e ben kete komb numer 1 ne bote. Te gjitha shtetet kryesore votuan per Kerry-n, sepse kan dy pare tru ne mend, se sa te blejne genjeshtrat e Bush-it me shoke duke filluar qysh nga shifrat per GDP e deri ne 30 % rritje ne shkolla, ambienti qe eshte nen zero dhe shume ceshtje te tjera.

Rrethet intelektuale kryesisht sot mbajne dit zie, sidomos shkollat, e ardhmja e keti vendi. Nuk e cilesoi njeri injorant Bushin, Bush-i nuk eshte injorant deri sa eshte atje siper. Politikat e tija jane te gabuara, dhe ti ske pse ti thuash injorante te tjereve kur per vete nuk di gje nga ekonomia e si jane gjerat ne kete vend.

----------


## Redi

Zgjedhjet ishin Pro apo Kundra Bush dhe jo nje zgjedhje midis Bush e Kerry. 

Kerry ishte nje outsider dhe shumica e votave qe mori ishin jo e mbeshtesve te tij, por e atyre qe nuk donin Bush. Ka nje diference te madhe ketu dhe kjo i shkaktoi Kerry qe te humbase me mbi 3 milione e gjysem vota popullore.


Bush sado qe u satirizua dhe u sulmua nga media, pseudopolitikane, demagoge si Moore, apo the rock stars etj etj vazhdoi te bente punen e tij dhe rezultati tregoi qarte qe satira dhe demagogjia mbeten vetem te tilla.


Bush nuk ka humbur kurre si politikan ne jeten e tij. Sa here ka kandiduar qofte si Guvernator, qofte per GOP primaries, qofte tani si president ka fituar gjithmone.

----------


## Albo

> gjithe redneksat, koketrashe mer jahu, corn, farm, horses dhe bush (po ferre) dine...gjynaf, per pak vota shkon amerika per lesh...kur te jape noi draft per gjithe available men ushtare per iraq, ky kokegdheja do ta shofin ato qe votun per te cfare i ben vetes, injorante, koklesha!


Qe te dallosh nje "rednek" mjafton te lexosh fjalet e tua me siper dhe menyra se si shprehesh. Edhe Bill Klinton ishte nje rednek nga nje prej shteteve me te humbur te Amerikes, Arkansas. Edhe Hillary Clinton eshte nje "rednek" ashtu si i shoqi i saj. Por ja qe metri qe ti perdor flet per ty qe i ben ato komente me lart, dhe jo per Clintons qe gezojne mbeshtetje si ne jug edhe ne veri dhe jane dy kokat kryesore te partise demokratike. "rednek" eshte dhe ish-presidenti Jimmy Carter, nje demokrat, edhe kandidati George McGovern, edhe ish-presidenti Johnson, nje tjeter demokrat. Apo duhet te jepni mendim edhe atehere kur nuk dini absolutisht asgje ?!

----------


## abnk

"_Zgjedhjet ishin Pro apo Kundra Bush dhe jo nje zgjedhje midis Bush e Kerry_." Redi

Shume mire e thanun!  Tash Billary-t do t'i jene rrite shpresat per 2008.
Megjithse nuk ma ka marre mendja kurre se kam me thane fjale positive per sKerryn, m'u ba qejfi qi e prandoj humjen si burre.

----------


## Labeati

> Shpresojme qe Bin Laden te bej ndonje 11 shtator tjeter por kesaj here te perfundoje me vrasjen e Bushit


Ky miku jot tek i cili i ke vare shpresat, nuk din ne cilen shpelle ka koken andej nga shkrepat e hicit.

Ka ikur koha e Klintonit kur benin palle terroristat, hidh ne ere ambasada ketu e hidh atje, e leni te livadhisin se ka "te drejte nderkombetare" derisa kujtuan keto felliqesina se u ba deti kos e i rane edhe Nju Jorkut.

Bush mund te kete shume te meta, por ama puneve ka qejf tu shkoje deri ne fund, u pelqen apo jo prostitutave politike te Europes, apo kriminelave te Lindjes se Mesme.

Koha do te kaloje dhe nji dite bota ka me i dhane meriten, rolit amerikan ne paqen dhe eksportin e demokracise ne bote, dhe clirimin e milionave nga fondamentalizmi, kanceri njerezor i shek 21.

----------


## Larsus

> Qe te dallosh nje "rednek" mjafton te lexosh fjalet e tua me siper dhe menyra se si shprehesh. Edhe Bill Klinton ishte nje rednek nga nje prej shteteve me te humbur te Amerikes, Arkansas. Edhe Hillary Clinton eshte nje "rednek" ashtu si i shoqi i saj. Por ja qe metri qe ti perdor flet per ty qe i ben ato komente me lart, dhe jo per Clintons qe gezojne mbeshtetje si ne jug edhe ne veri dhe jane dy kokat kryesore te partise demokratike. "rednek" eshte dhe ish-presidenti Jimmy Carter, nje demokrat, edhe kandidati George McGovern, edhe ish-presidenti Johnson, nje tjeter demokrat. Apo duhet te jepni mendim edhe atehere kur nuk dini absolutisht asgje ?!


po mire qe te kemi ty "redneck" te mencem, do te te shofim kur ta drejtosh forumin nga ndonje baze ne irak me telekomande, per te mos uruar me te keqen..dhe atehere dil to ablbo hudhu si gjel deti e kno per redneckat

----------


## Redi

Cyclo, cfare ofronte Kerry per te ringritur ekonomine dhe qe ti beson se do te ishte e vlefshme si reforme?

Gjithashtu, nese di, thuaj se cfare reforme ne fushen ekonomike ndermori Clinton qe beri qe ekonomia te ngrihet. Gjithashtu na trego dhe grafikun e rritjes ekonomike gjate 6-7 viteve te fundit krahas atij te papaunesise qe e ke treguar.

----------


## R2T

> Ata qe nuk thithin fare ajer nga politika, e shesin Bush per nje cop injorant dhe nuk i lene asgje pa thene


Albo, nuk besoj se duhet te maresh vesh shume nga politika per te kuptuar se sa mbush Bushi. Po te le te gjykosh vete:

"We all thought there was weapons there, Robin. My opponent thought there was weapons there." George W. Bush, second presidential debate, St. Louis, Mo., Oct. 8, 2004

"Let me see where to start here. First, the National Journal named Senator Kennedy the most liberal senator of all." George W. Bush, referring to Sen. Kerry, second presidential debate, St. Louis, Mo., Oct. 8, 2004

Another example would be the Dred Scott case, which is where judges, years ago, said that the Constitution allowed slavery because of personal property rights. That's a personal opinion. That's not what the constitution says. The constitution of the United States says we're all  you know, it doesn't say that. It doesn't speak to the equality of America." George W. Bush, second presidential debate, St. Louis, Mo., Oct. 8, 2004

The enemy understands a free Iraq will be a major defeat in their ideology of hatred. That's why they're fighting so vociferously." George W. Bush, first presidential debate, Coral Gables, Fla., Sept. 30, 2004

You know, it's hard work to try to love her as best as I can, knowing full well that the decision I made caused her loved one to be in harm's way." George W. Bush, first presidential debate, Coral Gables, Fla., Sept. 30, 2004 

I saw a poll that said the right track/wrong track in Iraq was better than here in America. It's pretty darn strong. I mean, the people see a better future." George W. Bush, Washington, D.C., Sept. 23, 2004

*I'm not the expert on how the Iraqi people think, because I live in America, where it's nice and safe and secure." George W. Bush, Washington, D.C., Sept. 23, 2004
*

"It's the Afghan national army that went into Najaf and did the work there." George W. Bush, referring to Iraqi troops during a joint press conference with Iraqi Prime Minister Ayad Allawi, Washington, D.C., Sept. 23, 2004 (Najafi eshte ne Irak, Ushtria Afganistaneze s'e ka idene se ca behet aty)

----------

